
BBC World's Most Powerful - Steve Jobs vs Bill Gates [vid] - agoge
http://emonome.vodpod.com/pod/show_video/49113
======
gibsonf1
A very well done comprehensive comparison. The conclusion is accurate for now
- we'll see about 5 years from now :)

